# Is this a good price?



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5966367367&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1 

it is on ebay for $145.....NEW IN BOX


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

yes cheapest i've seen is at a local hobby shop for 165.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

On ebay it sold for $159... cost $10 to ship... I'd say a person would have been better off to buy at a local hobby shop for $165.

Even if your don't have a local hobby shop selling it cheap enough for your tastes... Right now (and simmilar deals have been there for a long time now) you can go to TowerHobbies, the Novak 4300 SS sells for $179, you get $20 discount using the current promotions listed on their home page... you could purchase it for EXACTLY the same price it sold for on eBay







... and more then likely standard shipping would be less then $10, you'd get it from a very well established retailer with a extremely good reputation that is more or less unquestionable.

I rarely see much on eBay







that's truely a good deal. Some people find deals there, I never seem to... but then I generaly know exactly what somehthing is worth before I look for it on eBay







.


----------

